# Mi Ultimo Tango en Atenas - Το τελευταίο μου τανγκό στην Αθήνα



## nickel (Jul 16, 2012)

Οι Apurimac είναι ένα συγκρότημα από Λατινοαμερικανούς και Έλληνες που φτιάχνουν όμορφα λάτιν τραγούδια. Βάλτε Apurimac στο YouTube και απολαύστε τους αν τυχαίνει και δεν τους ξέρετε. Ο Daniel Armando, που είναι Αργεντινός, έγραψε τώρα ένα τραγούδι με ισπανικούς στίχους που όμως χρησιμοποιούν λέξεις ελληνικής προέλευσης. Κάτι σαν τους λόγους που είχε εκφωνήσει ο Ζολώτας, μόνο που εδώ είναι ποίηση και τα πράγματα είναι πιο εύκολα. Για την ακρίβεια, είναι ένα κομπολόι από ουσιαστικά και επίθετα με ισπανικά συνδετικά για συγκόλληση.

Σε κατάσταση οργασμού βρέθηκαν πάλι οι γνωστοί εθνικιστικοί ιστότοποι, πάντα στα γνωστά μοτίβα: «Μα τι θέλετε, όλες οι λέξεις για αυτό και εκείνο είναι ελληνικές, μόνο οι προδότες ξέρουν να μας λένε ότι τα φωνήεντα είναι πέντε, να κάψουμε τις σχολικές γραμματικές, και τη Διαμαντοπούλου αν βρεθεί στο δρόμο μας». Και κάποια στιγμή ξεθυμαίνουν και ψάχνουν να βρουν την επόμενη εκτόνωση.

Λοιπόν, το τραγούδι είναι γλυκύτατο και έχει και Πασπαλά να λέει το εντελώς ισπανικό ρεφρέν. Βάζω εδώ τους στίχους χωρίς να μπορώ να τους ελέγξω, αλλά θα κάνω και τις ετυμολογικές μου παρατηρήσεις:

Armonia neurotica en el microcosmο de la metropoli 
cultura narcisista en una monarquia dogmatica 
simfonia cacofonica, pandemonium en la atmosfera 
melodia simbolo, melodrama y tragedia.
Orgasmo ideologico del barbarismο a la teoria 
politico dislexico en parodia onirica 
tirania fantasma, dilema megalomano 
de un metabolismο retorico sin tesis ni antitesis.
_Este mi ultimo tango en Atenas tango lloron, que corre por mis venas._
Patriota heroicο, tragicο, sistematico 
hipocrecia paranoica sin dialogo esotericο 
teatro ironicο, sindicato plasticο 
y epicentro de la epidemia, una quimera, una utopia.
Energia hyperbole, antidotο democraticο 
Laberinto critico sin entusiasmo, sin rima 
musica epidermica en un pentagrama masoquista 
y la simetria toxica de un epilogo necrologico.
_Este mi ultimo tango en Atenas tango lloron, que corre por mis venas._
Hay un oasis aromatico, paralelo, fisiologico 
profeta enigmatico, fenomeno cronico y ortodoxo 
sin racismos ni extremismos, 
sin tabues etnicos en lirica extasis sus praxis 
es el melodico y fantastico antropo.
_Este mi ultimo tango en Atenas tango lloron, que corre por mis venas._


Οι ετυμολογικές παρατηρήσεις: Δεν είναι ελληνικής προέλευσης τα
_cultura, masoquista_ (από τον Μαζόχ, τον προπάππου της Μαριάν Φέιθφουλ), την _όαση_ την πήραμε από τους Αιγύπτιους και το _ταμπού_ από την Τόνγκα!
Και, φυσικά, _extremismo_ και _racismo_ δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι ελληνικές λέξεις, φτου κακά. (Μαμά, έβαλες τη ΧΑ κάτω από το χαλί;)

Τέρμα η γκρίνια, απολαύστε το τραγούδι.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2012)

Και βέβαια, είναι ισπανικά, δεν είναι αγγλικά, οπότε λογικό να έχει πιο πολλές ελληνικές λέξεις μέσω λατινικών.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2012)

Να το πούμε αλλιώς, γιατί σε γενικές γραμμές οι ελληνικές λέξεις που υπάρχουν στα ισπανικά υπάρχουν και στα αγγλικά. Απλώς το ποσοστό τους στο σύνολο των αγγλικών λέξεων είναι μικρότερο επειδή οι Άγγλοι έχουν και όλες τις λέξεις από την βόρεια Ευρώπη.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2012)

Τις οποίες λέξεις απο τη Βόρεια Ευρώπη τις χρησιμοποιούν πιο συχνά απο τις άλλες.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2012)

Αν εννοείς ότι ένα σκασμός ελληνικές λέξεις βαλμένες στη σειρά ακούγονται σαν κάτι λιγότερο ασυνήθιστο στα ισπανικά παρά στα εγγλέζικα, ναι, μάλλον. Αλλά οι στίχοι αυτού του τραγουδιού στα αγγλικά, θα ήταν άλλο ένα κομπολόι λογιοσύνης, έτσι κι αλλιώς.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2012)

Ίσως γι'αυτό το λόγο δεν είναι στα αγγλικά;


----------



## bernardina (Jul 17, 2012)

Η Ομιλία Ζολώτα τώρα και μελοποιημένη; :devil:
Κακία, το ξέρω, αλλά δεν άντεξα. Έχω μπαφιάσει πια με το τραβολόγημα και το ξεχείλωμα της Τρισχιλιετούς. Λυπηθείτε τη, συνέλληνες!


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 17, 2012)

Η μελωδία γλυκιά αλλά οι στίχοι πικροί και δυσνόητοι, ταιριαστοί πάντως για το αθηναϊκό συγκοινωνιακό χάος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 17, 2012)

Ζολώτα ζεις, εσύ μας οδηγείς...

Μικρή παρατήρηση: το ισπανικό κείμενο δεν έχει καθόλου τόνους, ενώ θα έπρεπε. Δεν θα καθήσω να διορθώσω, δεν χρειάζεται άλλωστε, απλώς να το αναφέρω.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μικρή παρατήρηση: το ισπανικό κείμενο δεν έχει καθόλου τόνους, ενώ θα έπρεπε. Δεν θα καθήσω να διορθώσω, δεν χρειάζεται άλλωστε, απλώς να το αναφέρω.


Το αντιλήφθηκα, αλλά παρά την προσπάθειά μου να βάλω το Word να το διορθώσει, αντιστάθηκε σθεναρά και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί — αλλά δεν είναι στις προτεραιότητές μου. Και όχι, δεν χρειάζεται διόρθωση, είναι καλύτερο στο άκουσμα.


----------

